
VXHeaven: Source code for classic viruses - adamnemecek
https://vxheaven.org/src.php
======
jakobdabo
Phrack and VXHeaven on HN front-page, now I'm waiting for a new 29A issue.

~~~
jrcii
All we need now is an issue of 40Hex, 2600, and the Anarchist's Cookbook.

~~~
stevekemp
40Hex? That's a name that takes me back.

Thanks for the reminder. I should go reread some of their releases.

------
nthcolumn
I recall the prolific, ubiquitous but apparently benign form virus and the
surrounding speculation as to its true nature and specifically whether the
payload was only malignant under a 32 bit OS (which would not exist yet for
20+ years)? I thought it was just a Norton false-positive.

Any progress on this?

I also recall these viruses taught you about terminate-stay-residents, self-
modifiers, boot sectors and how to manage your 8k of memory... everything
really.

------
thristian
Wow, somebody weaponised[1] the EICAR test file[2].

[1]:
[https://vxheaven.org/src_view.php?file=eicar.zip](https://vxheaven.org/src_view.php?file=eicar.zip)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EICAR_test_file](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EICAR_test_file)

------
HugoDaniel
Barrotes ate all my floppies

[http://vxheaven.org/vl.php?dir=Virus.DOS.Barrotes](http://vxheaven.org/vl.php?dir=Virus.DOS.Barrotes)

------
zub1n
The days I used to use sub 7.

~~~
henrypenface
That brings back some memories. Thanks.

~~~
stustu
...bo2k, netbus, sub7! ahh nostalgia :)

------
justinwr
Oh the memories of collecting all those Vienna's...

